# Looking to Buy an 821 QZE vs 821 R-C



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

The past three years I have used my Simplicity two-stage (purchased used) for all the snow clearing. Some would have been better done with a single stage. Back in the '80's I had a 2-stroke Toro S-200E which was easy to own as I also had a 2-stroke Lawn Boy lawn mower so used the same gas can year round. 

Today reading info online I discovered that Toro also markets the 821 R-C. I am wondering what the differences, besides the 821 QZE having an electric start and remote chute, are between these two snowthrowers? Is the 821 R-C more durable for the contractor trade? Does it have a steel chute and reinforced handle? I recall my S-200E came with an aluminum handle which cracked and I had to replace with a steel handlebar. I am not necessarily looking for an electric start which spec-wise adds 5 pounds.

Also both have a spring-loaded scraper bar. Is the spring-loaded scraper bar a problem? I owned an Ariens Professional 21 for only one snowfall but then returned it. The Ariens had a spring-loaded scraper that would catch at the contraction joints on my smooth driveway. It wasn't like catching a crack but more like snagging the line so that it would surprise me while operating it. Just very nagging.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

shallowwatersailor said:


> The past three years I have used my Simplicity two-stage (purchased used) for all the snow clearing. Some would have been better done with a single stage. Back in the '80's I had a 2-stroke Toro S-200E which was easy to own as I also had a 2-stroke Lawn Boy lawn mower so used the same gas can year round.
> 
> Today reading info online I discovered that Toro also markets the 821 R-C. I am wondering what the differences, besides the 821 QZE having an electric start and remote chute, are between these two snowthrowers? Is the 821 R-C more durable for the contractor trade? Does it have a steel chute and reinforced handle? I recall my S-200E came with an aluminum handle which cracked and I had to replace with a steel handlebar. I am not necessarily looking for an electric start which spec-wise adds 5 pounds.
> 
> ...


I had the 721RC but returned it for the 821 QZE. I like the extra CC's, the extra weight and more "contractor" grade materials give it a bit more beef which I like helps in the handling. I've not seen any issues with the spring in the scraper bar and I too have driveway cracks along with variations in sidewalk segments. So far after one season and a half dozen storms (PA), I'm happy with the decision in the model. After using an RC model, I like the convenience of the maneuvering the chute from the top of the handles vs. reaching down. The chute is not metal, but rather plastic. It's pretty thick and looks well made. I also like the 821 model as the engine sits bit higher and doesn't have the exhaust near the cable assembly which can cause some melting. I think you'll find it to be a good value and good decision.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

The rc model uses a thicker extended wear paddle that is supposed to last longer and cost more to replace

I’d go quick shoot 821


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I was considering both as well and ended up going with the 821 QZE. I really like the remote shoot control vs. having to reach around and swing the shoot in the direction you want to blow the snow. The handle can be folded over for covenant storage and travel, but the "knobs" reportedly can come loose and fall off. I added some lock-washers to mine for an easy fix. I haven't noticed any issues with the scraper bar catching on anything other than the utility water valve that is sticking up slightly in my driveway. I forgot to request that it be lowered this past summer. It always pushes up somewhat with the frost. You can always replace the paddles with the commercial/extended life ones if you'd like. The ones that came with my QZE are "marking" up my driveway in places and I'm assuming they just need a break-in period. The commercial paddles may be a harder material and assumingly not mark up the driveway as much. So far, it's a great blower and I'm happy with the purchase. 

There are a couple of other threads regarding the 821 QZE. I hope this helps.

Feedback on the Toro 821 QZE

821 QZE Paddles Marking Up Driveway

Power Clear 821 RZ vs. 821 QZE

Toro 821 worth the extra $ over the 721?


----------

